# Waxing Cheese for storage



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd like to give it a whirl, anyone have experience waxing Cheeses? Supposed to be shelf stable in a cool place for nearly 25 years


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just read a little about it after I googled it...those descriptions/videos should help....anyone know if one can buy cheddar cheeses already waxed?
DB


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

db2469 said:


> anyone know if one can buy cheddar cheeses already waxed?
> DB


here you go:

http://www.lighthousecheese.com/


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I've looked into this, & my big problem is the _shipping & handling _costs for most cheese wax is as much as the cost of the wax!!! 

(If someone knows of a supplier with _reasonable_ shipping, please post it...)


----------



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

I've researched it a bit, just curious if anyone here had any experience. Trails and errors. I've read differing opinions on weather it's truly safe or not ( ie:botulism)


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey blob 2 questions... how does the cheese taste and how long does it keep unrefrigerated in a cool basement?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mojo4 said:


> Hey blob 2 questions... how does the cheese taste and how long does it keep unrefrigerated in a cool basement?


Well, I get my cheese from the Mennonites and wax it myself, but I have eaten 10-12 year old cheese, and it was delicious.

here's an informative post:

http://preparednesspro.wordpress.com/2009/03/27/cheese-wax-will-save-us-all-2/


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> Well, I get my cheese from the Mennonites and wax it myself, but I have eaten 10-12 year old cheese, and it was delicious.
> 
> here's an informative post:
> 
> http://preparednesspro.wordpress.com/2009/03/27/cheese-wax-will-save-us-all-2/


how strong does it get? I am not a big fan of stinky feet cheeses. a bit sharp is okay but that burn your eyes stank stuff is a no go with me. My Dad used to eat Limburger and that stuff could peel paint and make skunks ask "What the Hell is that SMELL!"


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> I've looked into this, & my big problem is the _shipping & handling _costs for most cheese wax is as much as the cost of the wax!!!
> 
> (If someone knows of a supplier with _reasonable_ shipping, please post it...)


The best price I could find ( and I ordered 20 lbs ) was from New England Cheesemaking supply company. I ordered the red wax and also 2 brushes.
The freight on amazon was terrible, this was reasonable.....hope this helps.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

neldarez said:


> The best price I could find ( and I ordered 20 lbs ) was from New England Cheesemaking supply company. I ordered the red wax and also 2 brushes.
> The freight on amazon was terrible, this was reasonable.....hope this helps.


Thanks, neldarez; the shipping IS much better than amazon.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been doing that for years with big blocks of cheddar cheese--when you do it coat it about 15 times and it will keep for years and the longer it keeps the stronger it gets--get some wax you use with canning and just melt it in a double boiler -take 2 loops of string so you can lift it in and out of the wax-let it dry in between dips on wax paper(won't stick to wax paper)let it cool before the next layer of wax--i keep at least 15 pounds of wax in the pantry at all times some are 3-4 years old-still good -yummm


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

missDaniMF said:


> I'd like to give it a whirl, anyone have experience waxing Cheeses? Supposed to be shelf stable in a cool place for nearly 25 years


I did an article for Alpha Rubicon, it is on the public side... http://www.alpharubicon.com/prepinfo/waxcheesestorebunkerbob.htm

BB


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

marlas1too said:


> --get some wax you use with canning and just melt it in a double boiler -take 2 loops of string so you can lift it in and out of the wax-let it dry in between dips on wax paper(won't stick to wax paper)let it cool before the next layer of wax--


Marlas1too - you're talking about the parafin wax that you pour on top of jam...? I've never heard of using that...

BB - thanks for the link, I appreciate the pix since I'm a "visual learner".


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

prepn4good --any unscented wax will do i just use paraffin but if i can get bees wax or any wax --i've never had a problem with paraffin and some of my cheese is over 5 yrs. old just put lots of coats on them and on the last coat cut the strings off and dip each side by hand that closes the string holes


----------



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info Marlas and Bunker!
I guess I'll be on a hunt for cheese on sale this coming week!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just got in my cheese wax. Wish me luck!! Hopefully I don't ruin the cheese or my kitchen this week!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Let us know how it turns out! (I need to try this....!)


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

something i saw on youtube


----------



## MountainKing (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions for the type/quality of cheeses that can be waxed? I mean, looking at Sams and Walmart I see you can pick up some block cheeses for $6 or $7 a pound, but is it better to spend more money on something like Tillamook or find a better quality cheese? I'd rather spend a bit more and have it last 10 or 15 years than have it go bad due to low quality.

Regards,
MK


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

MountainKing said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for the type/quality of cheeses that can be waxed? I mean, looking at Sams and Walmart I see you can pick up some block cheeses for $6 or $7 a pound, but is it better to spend more money on something like Tillamook or find a better quality cheese? I'd rather spend a bit more and have it last 10 or 15 years than have it go bad due to low quality.
> 
> Regards,
> MK


I say go with the best you can afford that you like the taste of. and of course the harder a cheese is the better it will store.. like cheddars and Gouda(most good Gouda already comes waxed) the parmigiana will last for quite a while..


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

From what I've read any cheese will do. Just don't buy the super sharp because it sharpens with age.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> From what I've read any cheese will do. Just don't buy the super sharp because it sharpens with age.


There's no such thing as "too sharp" cheese, IMO.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> There's no such thing as "too sharp" cheese, IMO.


Want hubbies socks to make your own cheese with then?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

If I wax my cheese, are you saying that I won't need to refrigerate my cheese? that I can keep it on a shelf?


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Want hubbies socks to make your own cheese with then?


I said *sharp*, not stinky!!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah game, just make sure its in a cool dark place and you have to flip it over to keep the moisture from draining out.


----------



## MountainKing (Jul 26, 2012)

Got my 3 lbs. of cheese wax from www.cheesemaking.com today. I've bought some 2 lb. blocks of generic cheese from my local supermarket. Now, they were in the refrigerated section and are shrink wrapped in plastic. I'm a little unsure of what I need to do to prep these cheeses for waxing. Am I supposed to leave them out to air dry for a few days, then pat them down to remove moisture before waxing? Is that the intent..dry out the outside portion of the cheese prior to waxing or can I just let them warm to room temperature and do it?

Thanks - not a lot of money invested in this project, but I'd like to get it right on the first go if possible. 

MK


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

MountainKing said:


> Got my 3 lbs. of cheese wax from www.cheesemaking.com today. I've bought some 2 lb. blocks of generic cheese from my local supermarket. Now, they were in the refrigerated section and are shrink wrapped in plastic. I'm a little unsure of what I need to do to prep these cheeses for waxing. Am I supposed to leave them out to air dry for a few days, then pat them down to remove moisture before waxing? Is that the intent..dry out the outside portion of the cheese prior to waxing or can I just let them warm to room temperature and do it?
> 
> Thanks - not a lot of money invested in this project, but I'd like to get it right on the first go if possible.
> 
> MK


Did you see my previous post with the step by step link?

BB


----------



## MountainKing (Jul 26, 2012)

bunkerbob said:


> Did you see my previous post with the step by step link?


I missed that link.. Fantastic presentation! When you say "set it out to dry on a rack after opening" I'm just wondering how long that is - or is it dependent on the type of cheese and the moisture content? Can I feel when it is the appropriate dryness?

MK


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

MountainKing said:


> I missed that link.. Fantastic presentation! When you say "set it out to dry on a rack after opening" I'm just wondering how long that is - or is it dependent on the type of cheese and the moisture content? Can I feel when it is the appropriate dryness?
> 
> MK


 Thank you, every cheese is different, just use a paper towel to test, set the cheese on it, it should be dry, and slightly oily to the touch.

BB


----------



## MountainKing (Jul 26, 2012)

My first two blocks of cheese that I waxed came out perfect. Now I'll have to wait six months or more and find out how they taste when they have sat for a while.

Quick question - how do you mark your cheeses? Someone else wrote they mark the wax with a Sharpie pen with date and type on the outside of the wax. I worry that when I reuse the wax that ink will permeate the wax and perhaps impart flavor into the next cheese I wax. Is that a problem or is there a better way to mark it? Melting my wax right now to put away another dozen blocks of cheese.

Regards,
MK


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I use bees wax and do small quantities of bulk cheese. We eat the storage cheese first and wax the new purchases. I have not tried it beyond about 6 months storage.

Labeling would work well be color coding with non-toxic childrens crayons. Add it to the wax while waxing.


----------



## MountainKing (Jul 26, 2012)

boomer said:


> Labeling would work well be color coding with non-toxic childrens crayons. Add it to the wax while waxing.


Brilliant!


----------



## swainsrus (Aug 3, 2012)

May I please ask- do you notice air bubbles enough to fix that problem with another coat of wax right away, or are air bubbles more noticeable as the wax dries? Or did you find this not a concern? Thank you!
I received some cheese wax for Christmas, which I asked for, but I've been to wussy to try it. Will do so on Monday.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

try putting a note on the last layer of wax while it is wet,then re-wax the cheese on top of the note to seal it in.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok I waxed my first 3 blocks of cheese yesterday. My wife was actually realy excited to do it too. So 1 question for the experts, its waxed well so shoud I just put it in a cardboard box or should I vacuum seal it in a plastic bag? I have a foodsaver vacuum sealer but not sure how the cheese would fare in plastic over the wax. Help please!!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

mojo4 said:


> Ok I waxed my first 3 blocks of cheese yesterday. My wife was actually realy excited to do it too. So 1 question for the experts, its waxed well so shoud I just put it in a cardboard box or should I vacuum seal it in a plastic bag? I have a foodsaver vacuum sealer but not sure how the cheese would fare in plastic over the wax. Help please!!


No, don't vacuum seal it. You don't need to. Thats why your using the wax. It would be way to much over kill and a waste.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

So cat how do you store yours? An open cardboard box?


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

On a shelf in a dark cool room. Turn it once or twice a month. Oh and I use labels to mark when I made them. The ones that are peel and stick.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks!! Im gonna try one in 6 months so hope things go well!!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay, got a question for the experts... 

I tried my first waxing on an 8 oz bar of sharp cheddar, using canning paraffin. After I was done I noticed it was kind of greasy, like maybe the cheese had started to melt. Did I have the wax too hot? (I melted it on "1" on my electric stove.) Or were the layers too thick? Or did I not let them dry enough between layers? :scratch


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well mine did too but don't handle it too much. As soon as the was dries it should be fine. I will let you know how mine turns out in another month or so.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm about to purchase some cheese wax for what I've got and have a question about the cheese that I have. We get Indian Commodities, and if anyone's familiar with it, they know how great the cheese is. It's labeled as pasteurized American cheese in 5lb blocks, with the option of picking sliced or block. I always get one of each. Normally I can the block when it gets overcrowded, but it is a bit of mess to get back out of the jar (hot knife around sides, water bath to melt sides...still more mess than I'd like to deal with). Waxing is labeled for hard cheeses and I can't seem to find anything on the stability of pasteurized American cheese. Any insight on this type would be greatly appreciated. I've got 15lbs just crowding the fridge atm, and that doesn't include the 10lbs of sliced.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is a youtube link to cheese waxing.

The lass is waxing mild cheddar.
I found it very useful as some clips I've seen skip the 24 hour drying and the vinegar dipping - to kill mold spores, before waxing.


----------

